# Fly fishing Galveston West Bay



## Lamarr Scott (Oct 6, 2015)

Very few groups of Red fish, but did find one large school on the North shore. Water was clear and sight fishing was on.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Flyrod*

I sight casted this hydrilla gorilla....


----------

